# Au pair visa application and language schools, viterbo



## mail.paul (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi to All South African's living in Italy.

I will be moving to Italy in November to stay with a host family in Viterbo, Tuscany, working as an au pair. 

I will be starting the Visa application process on Monday, and would like any input, or help on the best way to do this. What visa you used? Language courses?etc, etc, etc,.....

Any input will be appreciated.... 

Have a great week


----------



## Karrine (Oct 15, 2008)

mail.paul said:


> Hi to All South African's living in Italy.
> 
> I will be moving to Italy in November to stay with a host family in Viterbo, Tuscany, working as an au pair. ..
> 
> ...


I find the support people at greataupair com are great at offering information regarding Aupair Visa options. You should try calling or emailing them


----------

